# Seizures in rabbit kit (RIP)



## Icarus (Mar 10, 2010)

Today I found a spotted kit completely rigid in the nest box. I quickly removed it and checked, still very much alive, but having what appears to be seizures. 

-Kit has gone rigid. Head back, spine bent backwards, limbs sticking straight out and stiff 
-Pupils where dilated 
-Kit breathed heavily, rapid heartbeat, and exhibited slight shaking 
-These symptoms where produced in few second intervals, and lasted 5-10 minuets all together. 
-Kit seems dehydrated, skin is tenting instead of snapping 
-Kit was warm and settled in with the others
-Kit was perfectly healthy yesterday, and has overall been a vigorous kit.
-Kit is approximately 14 days old, I have seen no evidence of seizures in the littermates 

He's stopped seizing now and seems rather exhausted (I would be too). I'm letting him rest and then I'm going to see if he'll nurse. 


Litter facts:
-I had one runty/peanut type kit (wouldn't grow, lethargic, didn't thrive) in a litter of 12. Otherwise, kits where healthy and normal. I've had two chill deaths (one day of birth, other the kit got in between the nest box and cage)

Note: Kit is seizing again (8:49) which lasted roughly 5-8 seconds. Head back (as far as possible), back arching, front legs moving.


*Could this be a physical injury, or a genetic one?*
Has anyone had anything like this in a litter? Is there a good chance of survival? 


I'm going to be separating this kit for the time being and seeing if I can foster him off the doe. He's sleeping again...very tired little bunbun


----------



## Pipp (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd guess it's from an injury at that age. Hopefully it will be self-healing if that's the case. 

Here's some more info on causes, but most don't pertain to young kits. 

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Neurology/seizure.htm


sas :clover:


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 10, 2010)

To he honest, I think it's more likely to be genetic at this age, unless you can find visual signs of an injury. There are many issues that are lethal to embryos and neonates, and often simply a rabbit will have "failure to thrive". Unless he's been stepped on in the head/neck area, he's fallen from several inches up, he's not getting enough milk, or the milk isn't nutritious, it would probably be genetic.

Causes of seizures include brain damage: congenital or caused by trauma, and lack of proper nutrients (incl. water) or inability to eliminate waste: due either to not getting good milk, not being able to absorb nutrients from milk, or not being able to poo/pee normally, and have the body's detoxification systems working. 

I think if the milk were bad or he weren't getting enough you could tell. You may want to check for toxins that he could get at, though.

Some bunnies seem to have more issues with seizures, including blue-eyed whites. What is the genetic background of the parents? 12 is a big litter.

I'd give him supplemental water or milk replacer if possible.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Mar 11, 2010)

Not exactly with seizures, but I had a similar situation recently. The kit was between 12-14 days old. One day, it was perfectly fine and the next, rigid and gasping for air in the nestbox.

I spent some time trying to help it, but nothing changed and there was no improvement. As difficult as the decision was, I decided that it was best to euthanize the kit and that's what I would suggest in this case too. Especially being so young, like mentioned, it is most likely a genetic condition that you won't want to keep in your breeding herd.


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 11, 2010)

Most likely genetic due to such a young age. I'm so sorry!  Seeing an animal seizure is so distressing, makes you feel so helpless. There is the possibility of heart failure, which happened with my little Dewey, a blue eyed white with a seizure problem. He was quite a bit older than your kit but still under 1 year. During the seizure they stop breathing, which is why after wards they typically go limp and look like they have passed but suddenly come to and appear as though nothing has happened. I can't say what his chances of survival are, especially since I know of a few rabbit's that were given very poor chances on survival and are living well past what was expected of them. I've heard of cases where young animals suddenly stop having seizure problems when they get older. Two seizures in one day doesn't sound good though.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2010)

I've never had this happen - but I think this is one of those cases where I might consider helping the baby cross the bridge if it didn't start to get better within 24 hours. I agree that it does sound genetic.

Let us know what happens - I'm wishing the best for you!


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 11, 2010)

At such a young age, my inclination is to think it's a congenital/neurological issue, something he was born with. I am curious what breed he is and if the parents carry a blue eyed (VM/VC)gene. I have a friend that has a blue eyed white angora with seizuring. He's just 8 months old and seizures every few days,similar to what you described. But his seizures are far enough apart to allow him to recoup, then eat and drink normally.

If your baby is seizuring more than once a day, and it continues, I tend to agree that youmight want to help him cross over. Fostering him may be very difficult.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 11, 2010)

Unfortunately, the kit passed during the night, probably from the stress of the seizures.  
So far, the other litter mates are doing well, their starting to climb out of the nest box, which concerns me a bit. The momma IS big, I fear they may get stepped on.

I checked him over carefully and found no external evidence of injury or trauma. I will be preforming a necropsy to see if there are any possible internal injuries or obvious signs of something that wasn't working as it should. 
I have planned to keep two of the siblings for breeding later on, but I don't want to breed these kinds of problems into my herd.

The doe is a gray Flemish cross, very active and lively. The buck is unfortunately unknown, I had assumed she was bred to a New Zealand buck, but with the spotted kits I'm more tending towards a Lop buck, which the breeders also kept.


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm sorry that you lost him, but I do think it's better for his sake. 

Keep an eye on the others. If no further problems turn up, it may have been an anomoly...


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree. It wasn't a good sign that he had issues that early. You may want to check for less obvious things, like digestive tract malformations, urinary tract, liver, etc. So sorry you lost him.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 13, 2010)

I lost an additional TWO kits to seizures today. Mid-day this time. One REW white and one black-spotted.

I necopsied the black spotted kit. The seizures do not appear to be trauma related, there is no bruising or contusions anywhere. 

Overall:
Black Broken Kit (suspected male, I saw no evidence of ovaries, though I suspect them to be underdeveloped at this age)
DOB: Feb. 25th
DOD: March 12th
Cause: Seizures of unknown origin

Now the ugly:
*Liver *Pos. Abnormality Noted**: Overall, the liver was normal in appearance and color. *A small, kidney shaped object roughly 1mm in length was found on the side of the liver, not attached*. It was a dark steel gray, near-black color. Very firm. When probed, it released a thin black liquid that smelled strongly of metal. I checked several Rabbit Anatomy images and found nothing that mentions a node (not attached) on the liver.
*Brain:* The *interior* of the skull appeared bruised in some places. Brain itself was soft, watery in consistency, and seemed swollen. Broken vessels where noted, though where not in abundance. 
-Stomach: Empty, save for a clear liquid (not milk). *Black flecks where noted in the stomach*. Possibly blood?
-Bladder: Filled to the max, and I do mean literally. Urine was golden in color with cloudy flecks. 
-Upper and lower intestine: Normal in appearance, it is noted that the kit had sampled the alfalfa cubes I feed my rabbits. 
-Colon: Normal feces noted, though air pockets where found.
Kidneys: Normal
Heart: Normal
Skeleton: Normal
Lungs: Appeared normal in color, though they where covered in small bubbles (?).

Body condition of the kit was *Well* but did not seem to be excellent. Kit appeared slightly underweight, but otherwise thriving. When checked in the morning (roughly 10 o' clock), both kits where in good health as usual, and seemed to be sleeping. When checked in the evening (roughly 8 o' clock), kits where deceased. Due to the positioning of the bodies (backs slightly arched, heads back, limbs slightly outstretched) it was concluded that they had suffered seizures of an unknown cause and died shortly thereafter. 

The seizures seem to be untreatable in young kits, and the mortality rate is 100% with onset of symptoms.

I'm currently looking into several different sites now that I have a more 'inside look' on whats going on. I'll update if I find anything of interest.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh no. I'll have to read what you've posted more closely when I have more time. Quickly, the liver thing sounds like it may have been an enlarged gallbladder? Does that sound possible? The brain things make me think it's due to trauma to the head, probably mechanical from thrashing about. In the stomach, blood is usually red. It doesn't turn black until it gets to the intestines. The lungs do not sound good either.

Again I don't know a lot about rabbits, these are just assumptions based on what I know about physiology from the textbook.

So sorry you have to go through this. It must be terrible to see, plus you had no way of knowing this would happen to these guys since you don't know the genetic background of the parents.


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm really sorry you lost two more. It's is never easy... 

*Icarus wrote: *


> Now the ugly:
> *Liver *Pos. Abnormality Noted**: Overall, the liver was normal in appearance and color. *A small, kidney shaped object roughly 1mm in length was found on the side of the liver, not attached*. It was a dark steel gray, near-black color. Very firm. When probed, it released a thin black liquid that smelled strongly of metal.


I'm pretty sure what you are describing is his gall bladder... It is usually dark gray to charcoal colored. The liquid inside is bitter and foul smelling. That sounds normal to me.

The description of the brain doe not sound normal. But it may be difficult to be certain if that was the specific cause of death or the damage from disease, infection or abnormality. Now that you've lost two more, I would start looking into several factors? 

How long have you had the Dam? Sire? If new, were they quarentined? Could they be carrying something contagious? Is this their first breeding? Any issues in prior liters? (Even if crossed with other mates?) Are they from another breeder? (What breed are yo working with?)


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 13, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost a few kits.

It sounds like the father has some kind of REW and/or BEW in his background. The mother could also have REW and/or BEW in her background. Which is genetic.

Again, I am sorry for your loss.


----------

